# 2018 Gibson Firebird Studio P90 $1000 Guelph



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2018 Gibson Firebird Studio P90 | Guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it when i see a case and a coa. So swexy. 🥰


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You could sell that case for almost $200. 😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I can’t find the pic right now but I have that same guitar with a white pickguard and it looks _SOOO_ much better.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

It’s gone now.

I like the black pickguard better, myself.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

The black is more subdued and fits the colors, but the white just pops. To each their own, but I do like the white myself


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Flipper?





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Flipper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who bought one of these not too long ago, he won’t get that for it.

Maybe being in the GTA, he might get more interest in it but the one in Ottawa was listed for quite a while with several price drops. He might be able to make a few bucks but likely not enough to cover his time and gas.


----------

